# AFC Champ Game - HD Hosed??!



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Anyone else having problems with the HD feed (I'm OTA) at the beginning of the game tonight?? This is pitiful, the game on Fox this afternoon was flawless!!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The game's HD telecast has been flawless here, except that the Pats are up by 15 at the half.


----------



## benjaminmarle (Jun 7, 2002)

OTA flawless here too. Must be your local transmission.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

OTA flawless in my neck of the woods as well. Damn! These guys are just moving the ball up and down the field. Last posession wins this one.

John


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Yep, must have been the local feed. It switched to SD on the digital feed for about 10 minutes and then that started breaking up pretty bad too. Finally with about 10 mintues left in the 1st quarter they cleared it up and it was clean for the rest of the (excellent!!) game.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

CBS HD always looks sharp, and last night's feed was especially nice. I didn't check, but sometimes WRAL turns up the bandwidth on their HD channel (and consequently turns down the bitrate on their newschannel subchannel) during big games like the superbowl and NCAA final four.

The only problem I had with the game was the first half score, and that cleared up quickly in the 2nd half


----------

